# My loft



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Just wanted to share pics of my loft. Still cant's decide what roofing to go with so i temporarily coated the plyboards with a silver roof sealer/ paint.


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

That is really nice. Airy and open to view the birds. I wish I lived where it was warm enough to have a loft like that.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

rock said:


> That is really nice. Airy and open to view the birds. I wish I lived where it was warm enough to have a loft like that.


ME TOO!! 
That is a neat loft.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

good looking loft, plenty of ventilation I like the landing board set up.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

exellant loft.i like the trap area as well.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

rock said:


> That is really nice. Airy and open to view the birds. I wish I lived where it was warm enough to have a loft like that.


Me three!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks guys... it does get cold and windy sometimes and rains alot during winter here but I have a tarp that covers the front. 

Some of my pigeons just returning from their flight.








That's Snowman, Boo, Menace, Bully and Baron on the landing board.








Lost and her babies about 3 weeks old


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks great, beautiful birds. Thanks for sharing


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Very Nice loft! Every time I see pitchers of someones loft I see something I should have thought of.Thanks again. Jeff


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha EZE,
Nice loft. Where in Maui are you from? I'm from the Big Island,(Papaikou). I hope you aren't getting slammed by the rain like we are.

Is that a Hayden Mango tree next to your loft?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

bigislerollers said:


> Aloha EZE,
> Nice loft. Where in Maui are you from? I'm from the Big Island,(Papaikou). I hope you aren't getting slammed by the rain like we are.
> 
> Is that a Hayden Mango tree next to your loft?


I'm in Lahaina. We've been lucky not too much rain like Kahului/ Wailuku but I heard Hana was getting most of it.

That's a common Mango that alot of my friend love to eat. I sometimes make pickled Mango cause get so much fruit. I love Hayden Mangoes too and my best friend has a big tree so we trade most of the time. 

You got any Homer hens you wanna sell? I tried buying from the mainland but too many restrictions and requirements.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

These perches/ next boxes can be removed so i can clean it or for later modifications that i'm already planning.


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

ezemaxima said:


> Thanks guys... it does get cold and windy sometimes


Yea, that 60 degree weather can be a real killer eh?  

Cold here is the single digit and teens weather we had for nearly two weeks straight here recently.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a very nice loft, very pigeon friendly!  I enjoyed your pictures, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

EZE, 

I love your loft! I'm getting ready to build a new one and like your design so much I'm going to copy it with some small modifications.

I especially like the nest box/ perches. I can see how you ran boards across supported by ledgers on both sides. What is holding the dividers in place? How wide are the boards? Could you tell me the details of how the nest box assembly was done? 

Love the picture of the birds returning and sitting on the roof.

Margaret


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Eze,
Sorry no homers here only rollers. I'll check around to see if a friend of mine has any extra. I know that he just got rid of a bunch about a month ago to get ready for this breeding season.

Pickled mango................. You got my mouth watering.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Margarret said:


> EZE,
> I especially like the nest box/ perches. I can see how you ran boards across supported by ledgers on both sides. What is holding the dividers in place? How wide are the boards? Could you tell me the details of how the nest box assembly was done?


The nestboxes are made from pine wood which is 4 feet wide and 12" deep. The dividers are screwed from the bottom at 18 inches. So the nestboxes measure 18Wx12Dx12H. The whole thing just sits on the ledgers allowing me to remove them for cleaning. I'll take pictures of the nestbox removed tomorrow when i get home from work. 

My next addition within the loft is an enclosed breeding nest boxes and will be at 24Wx18Dx15H. But i need to get me some hens first.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

bigislerollers said:


> Aloha Eze,
> Sorry no homers here only rollers. I'll check around to see if a friend of mine has any extra. I know that he just got rid of a bunch about a month ago to get ready for this breeding season.
> 
> Pickled mango................. You got my mouth watering.


I would love to raise some rollers but I'm afraid they'll get hurt here while flying around my neighborhood. Let me know if your friend got some hens.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here are some pics of the nestboxes removed.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

ezemaxima said:


> The nestboxes are made from pine wood which is 4 feet wide and 12" deep. The dividers are screwed from the bottom at 18 inches. So the nestboxes measure 18Wx12Dx12H. The whole thing just sits on the ledgers allowing me to remove them for cleaning. I'll take pictures of the nestbox removed tomorrow when i get home from work.
> 
> My next addition within the loft is an enclosed breeding nest boxes and will be at 24Wx18Dx15H. But i need to get me some hens first.


EZE, 

Thank you for the numbers and the pictures of them removed. I LOVE the way you designed those.
Hope you can find some hens. Sounds like it is quite a hassle to get birds from the mainland to there.

Margaret


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha EZE,

I checked with my friend and sorry to say he has no extra hens at this time.

I know that there has to be some racing guys/gals on Maui. I think it would be easier and alot cheaper to get your hens from someone locally.

Good luck.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

bigislerollers said:


> Aloha EZE,
> 
> I checked with my friend and sorry to say he has no extra hens at this time.
> 
> ...



Thanks for checking. A guy gave me his last 2 hens (both checkered) and about 5 cocks is going to somebody on Oahu since he is moving to the mainland and didn't want the hassle to bring it with him. The rest he sold sometime last year.


----------

